# O/T how old are our rabbit members?



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Obviously not everyone will want to share there age lol but thought id ask anyway 

Im 36 in june although mentally im about 16, physicly im 90!


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im 20, 21 in June


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

29 years young/old depends on the day!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I shall be 30 in June


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Im 19 - 20 in august

and today i dreamt my babies had to be rushed to work and holly died( i woke ina sweat really upset


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm 19, 20 in november,


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh im the oldest lol i feel a granny now pmsl


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Not going to givee away my age, but I had my first rabbits at the age of 12... started showing & breeding at 13... right up to age 21. Then had to give up as I moved away from home, but dipped into it about 5 years ago again, loved it, went to shows & did very well, and re-learned everything as well as remembering loads I was taught from the old breeders & learned from my own experience. Would have bunnies again at the drop of a hat but can't right now. Luckily through the internet I can keep in touch with stuff and what I did learn throughout all those years won't go to waste.


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

frags said:


> oh im the oldest lol i feel a granny now pmsl


your in your prime!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Not going to givee away my age, but I had my first rabbits at the age of 12... started showing & breeding at 13... right up to age 21. Then had to give up as I moved away from home, but dipped into it about 5 years ago again, loved it, went to shows & did very well, and re-learned everything as well as remembering loads I was taught from the old breeders & learned from my own experience. Would have bunnies again at the drop of a hat but can't right now. Luckily through the internet I can keep in touch with stuff and what I did learn throughout all those years won't go to waste.


I need you to teach me EVERYTHING lol


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> I shall be 30 in June


Awwww 30 is not as bad as what people think! I turned 30 in January! Still feel the same! (sorry not a rabbit owner but wanted to reasure!)

honestly its not that bad!


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

20! 
My birthday isn't until August.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

frags said:


> oh im the oldest lol i feel a granny now pmsl


Dont worry frags, your not the oldest...not by a long shot! x :crying:
.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am 24, 25 in June


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i'm 23 sometimes I feel so old, so much stuff has changed recently and I hate hate my job!! I wouldnt swap my buns for the world tho


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone who lives in the South remember an old TV programme called Out Of Town with Jack Hargreaves?

At the very first rabbit show I went to, showing my very first show rabbit (A Belgian Hare named Nutmeg) the TV people were there and I was filmed with her, while Jack Hargreaves explained about the breed. I was 13 years old.

It was the Somerset & Dorset Rabbit Fanciers annual Young Stock Show in Blandford.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm 22  23 on the 21st May
Your not old Frags, lol, its just that the older people wont post their ages, lol.

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im 23  I dont mind sharing my age with you, its only a number after all


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I'll post mine and make you feel young, Frags. I'm 48 but still feel like a teenager inside. Sadly, my arthritic knees and shoulders don't agree.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Does anyone who lives in the South remember an old TV programme called Out Of Town with Jack Hargreaves?
> 
> At the very first rabbit show I went to, showing my very first show rabbit (A Belgian Hare named Nutmeg) the TV people were there and I was filmed with her, while Jack Hargreaves explained about the breed. I was 13 years old.
> 
> It was the Somerset & Dorset Rabbit Fanciers annual Young Stock Show in Blandford.


Hmmm just found out all these TV shows are available on DVD! no idea if the one with me on - as a young slip of a girl with my beloved Hare - is on it! If I could afford it I think I'd buy them all anyway, it was a fabulous little programme.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope never heard of it Sue


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

cant say it rings a bell with me either, would be good to see it. are u sure its not on you tube? they have fraggle rock and everything these days.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> Nope never heard of it Sue


Jack Hargreaves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Out Of Town - Vol. 1 [DVD]: Amazon.co.uk: Jack Hargreaves: DVD

Yes there are some clips on You Tube - here's one -
YouTube - Out of Town - Jack Hargreaves

He was fabulous - really taught people about country stuff for over 40 years and I could still watch him now.


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

im 23, 24 in november  but i often get told i look about 14 - 15 which is rather annoying :nonod: but i guess one day ill be glad of it, unless i have a surge of the wrinklies !!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm 30...... 31 this July!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Less of the sad faces with anything under 36 please lol
I'm 36 in april
Clare xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I'm 27, 28 in October


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

oops I remember that series on TV -and I'm 52 -I have two house buns and have kept buns for the last 14 years or so (not a breeder just keep rescues )


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

lol...you're as old as you feel girls...and any boys....My Mum was 60 when we lost her and the last pic I took of her was with my dad, they where both wearing iron maiden t shirts and jeans...there was nothing old about my mum believe me and she was 60....so remember....as old as you feel...just make sure you keep telling yourself you feel 18 and you'll be ok lol xx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

I am going to be 27 in july


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I've just turned 21 on the 3rd of this month


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I am 25


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Im 29 the big 30 is in august.

i still get id'd all the time though even for buying the lottery and i have a 23 year old boyfriend so cant be that old!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm 22, 23 in October.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll be 32 in August and had grey hairs sine having Buddy hmy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm 32 but still get id'd for everything


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

20, 21 in December


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I turned 26 in January


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I remember Jack Hargreaves.....so as you can guess I'm old 

Almost hitting the big 50 LOl

People ask why I have bunnies and piggies and I say they are for the Grandkids


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Well I remember Jack Hargreaves.....so as you can guess I'm old
> 
> Almost hitting the big 50 LOl
> 
> People ask why I have bunnies and piggies and I say they are for the Grandkids


I get that question alot!! people say why do you show/breed rabbits? its annoying as if you breed/show dogs its more acceptable than rabbits/pigs!

where i work there is a lady who shows/breed GP and she is called GP woman and im rabbit woman lol


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I will be 40 this August. YIKES !!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

tagalong said:


> oops I remember that series on TV -and I'm 52 -I have two house buns and have kept buns for the last 14 years or so (not a breeder just keep rescues )


Tagalong, you are my new best friend 
Up until your post I was the eldest on here, but I'm only 51 (until November!)so you win 
.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im 32, 33 in a fortnight.


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

frags said:


> I get that question alot!! people say why do you show/breed rabbits? its annoying as if you breed/show dogs its more acceptable than rabbits/pigs!
> 
> where i work there is a lady who shows/breed GP and she is called GP woman and im rabbit woman lol


Why do people have some weird obsession with dogs like they're the only reasonable pet? I don't get it, and when I go to any pet store or suppy/grocery store, they have isles and isles of dog junk but hardly anything for any other animal. People argue with me that cats and buns and guineas don't do anything and aren't worth keeping, but because dogs are trainable and such, they're the only pet worth having.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I'm 22, 23 in October.


Me too! 23 in October


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Me too! 23 in October


Im 24 in October. I think October is a popular month for bunny mummys birthdays


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Me too! 23 in October


What day is yours?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

im 31 but mentally aged about 5 lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kammie said:


> What day is yours?


30th  and yours?


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Im 24 in October. I think October is a popular month for bunny mummys birthdays


I'm another October! Maybe they can change the libra scales to a bunny?

26 by the way.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> 30th  and yours?


Mines 13th!


----------



## ilovesox (Nov 6, 2009)

Im 21, 22 on the 30th March!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

im 13,14 in april


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> im 13,14 in april


awwww bless i didnt realise you was only young


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh Im another October too!!! 19th


----------

